# 1995 suzuki 65 hp 2 stroke



## magicowner17 (Feb 18, 2013)

hey everyone, I have an engine, the title says it all, that isnt running well. It refuses to idle, and will rev back when im on plane. Carbs are clean/replaced recently, i have a fuel/water separator, and also a fuel filter directly off the fuel tank. I need to get it running well as I have a tournament schedule coming up and need my boat on the water.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Brett has a laundry list that he posts when these Q's come up.

Air, spark and fuel is all that is needed to run.

I think you can cross air off the list. 
Spark- have you checked the spark and/or replaced the plugs.
Fuel is usually the culprit. How long has the fuel been in the tank? When was the last time you changed the filters? Air leaks in the fuel line?

That's all I know and by checking everything you will eventually find the issue.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The Laundry List


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That's the one...Thanks Brett


----------



## magicowner17 (Feb 18, 2013)

> Brett has a laundry list that he posts when these Q's come up.
> 
> Air, spark and fuel is all that is needed to run.
> 
> ...


Sparks are brand new, fuel is fresh and so is the fuel line, I need to check the line inside the cowling as that never got checked. Carbs are brand new compression is perfect at 125 and other than that I'm stumped. I'll check the fuel line later and see whats up.


----------



## magicowner17 (Feb 18, 2013)

problem solved, sparks werent all the way fastened.


----------

